# Zetta Driver App



## Element (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone use this app to help with airport pickups? Is it any good?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Element said:


> Anyone use this app to help with airport pickups? Is it any good?


Don't bother imho. It's an interesting concept, but I doubt it's going to yield any more pax. It didn't seem to indicate any better than a simple 'heavy airport times' schedule from Uber. Better to just check your pax app and see how many drivers are sitting around or not at any particular area.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's ok but now that they want $5 a month forget it.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

would be more useful if it tracked departures (for UberX at least)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Element said:


> Anyone use this app to help with airport pickups? Is it any good?


Here's a free cheaper alternative.

Step 1. Go to your airport website.

Step 2. Find the arrivals page.

Step 3. Save the page to the home screen.


----------



## Element (Oct 2, 2014)

great idea!! Thanks CabbieGuy


----------

